# Trying to gain my weight back - Need help



## tinoryls (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I live in India. I started getting IBS-D symptoms in 2010. The symptoms were not too extreme, I would go 3-4 times a day, stool would be malformed and I would have bloating rest of the time. When this all started, I weighed 79kgs. By mid-2013, I was down to 62 kgs.

Good news is, my symptoms suddenly stopped in December 2013. No more bloating, almost-perfect stools and I can eat almost anything (I still cannot digest lactose).

The bad news is, I am not getting my weight back. I still look weak and people who saw me years ago comment on how frail and weak I have become. I started going to the gym, but due to some reasons, it didn't work out (The gyms where I live suck). Since the last one month, I have started learning how to swim and actually like it. I feel tired at night, sleep well and wake up feeling refreshed the next day. However, I lost 1.5 kg in the same duration. I feel my body is not getting enough nutrition (proteins mainly) to build up mass again. The doctors say since I don't have any symptoms anymore, I should be fine. I went to a dietician and she just asked me to eat food with more protein. The amount of protein she asked me to eat would involve me eating a whole chicken everyday, which I cannot do.

What protein supplements should I use to complement my exercise (swimming) and prevent the swimming from acting like a Cardio and stripping more mass away? I can't have whey because of the lactose intolerance. What proteins are generally suitable for people with a weak digestion? I know everyone is different, but I would like to know where to start.

Thanks in advance, folks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Check with a store that sells to vegans. There are a number of protein supplements that are vegan so won't have any trace of lactose.

Also if you tolerate avocados or other healthy fat sources like almonds or olive oil, adding in some of those calorie dense but still healthy foods can help put the weight back on.

ETA: Found this blog post describing some of the vegan powders.

http://www.choosingraw.com/the-low-down-on-vegan-protein-powders/

Sounds like the hemp may have too much fiber for some IBSers so you will have to do some experimentation to see what works for you.


----------



## tinoryls (Feb 22, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Check with a store that sells to vegans. There are a number of protein supplements that are vegan so won't have any trace of lactose.
> 
> Also if you tolerate avocados or other healthy fat sources like almonds or olive oil, adding in some of those calorie dense but still healthy foods can help put the weight back on.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathleen,

Thanks. There are a lot of stores near me which sell protein powders and some online. Are all of the proteins (that were in your link) safe for IBS sufferers? Any particular that people prefer?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is variable enough that I'd hate to say any is 100% IBS safe for everyone.

I'd probably start with the rice protein powder as rice generally tends to be well tolerated. I'd probably try the pea next then the hemp. Just because the hemp has a fair amount of fiber so that may be either a good thing or a bad thing depending on how your system does with fiber.


----------



## tinoryls (Feb 22, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> It is variable enough that I'd hate to say any is 100% IBS safe for everyone.
> 
> I'd probably start with the rice protein powder as rice generally tends to be well tolerated. I'd probably try the pea next then the hemp. Just because the hemp has a fair amount of fiber so that may be either a good thing or a bad thing depending on how your system does with fiber.


Hi Kathleen,

Thanks. Fiber doesn't suit me well. I will start with rice/pea and work my way up to more complex proteins.


----------

